# My new buckling!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Friday evening I got home with my new spotted buckling Valor, whom I bought from ENC. He's still standoffish but he's coming around pretty quick.

These aren't the best pictures and don't really do him any justice as they were taken with my phone, but some pictures are better than none right? lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT lol


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh, he's a cutie!!! Congrats


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sure is flashy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrates I really want a spotted goat.....Why did I get boers again. lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's adorable!! Congrats! ^^Roger...there are actually moon spotted boers out there, I think they call them dapples on the boers, but they look really neat! There's a breeder in WA that has some really neat looking ones. They're harder to find, but they're out there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice Crissa! So I take it you have a place for everyone now?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> He's adorable!! Congrats! ^^Roger...there are actually moon spotted boers out there, I think they call them dapples on the boers, but they look really neat! There's a breeder in WA that has some really neat looking ones. They're harder to find, but they're out there!


Here's a breeder in TX that has some really awesome looking ones!
http://www.bonjolifarm.com/Pages/Goats/ ... =B&fbid=56


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow! Lots of spots! Congrats on the handsome new buckling!

Deb Mc


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It would be really awesome to have some spotted boer goats but they are a little out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

HANDSOME! From what I see, well put together, too!

Roger, there are some pretty cheap spotted Boers around VA ;] I just haven't fallen into temptation yet XD!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Congrats! I love the spotted goats, as well as the paints.


----------

